# Installer Ubuntu: pourquoi ?



## shub2 (24 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour
Je serais curieux et intéressé d'installer Ubuntu comme partition sur mon disque dur. Quelqu'un aurait des liens intéressants pour se familiariser avec ce qu'on peut faire et ne pas faire avec Linux sur Ubuntu ?? Où se le procurer ?

Merci et bonne journée


----------



## Larme (24 Novembre 2011)

Si c'est juste pour tester, pourquoi ne pas passer par un machine virtuelle ?
On se procure Ubuntu sur le web (lien direct, fichier torrent) ou même se le faire envoyer par la poste (si c'est toujours parrainé par ce multimilliardaire)...


----------



## shub2 (24 Novembre 2011)

Merci de ta réponse mais qu'est-ce qui est le mieux ? Installer une machine virtuelle en partitionnant le disque par *Boot camp* ? Il faut donc sauvegarder le disque dur avec Time Machine avant donc disposer d'un disque dur externe avant de faire quoi que ce soit genre '_partitionnage_'. Il paraît que c'est absolument nécessaire sinon on peut écraser Lion et tous ses fichiers ...

J'ai trouvé un lien intéressant sur l'*installation de Ubuntu*.
C'est comme ça qu'il faut procéder ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Larme (24 Novembre 2011)

Les machines virtuelles n'ont pas besoin de partition normalement...
Tu peux monter virtuellement des machines situées sur d'autres partition avec VMWare et Parrallels...
VirtualBox + Ubuntu, juste pour tester, ça devrait largement être suffisant...
Après, je ne sais pas vraiment ce que tu veux faire sur Ubuntu, donc bon...


----------



## shub2 (24 Novembre 2011)

Heu je sais pas non plus sinon que je suis attiré par le fait que c'est programmé en Unix je crois et qu'il doit être facile d'implémenter des fonctions: je suis -ou ai été- développeur dans d'autres langages.
C'est compliqué à faire ce que tu dis , installer VirtualBox et Ubuntu ? Ça ne risque rien au niveau des données du disque dur ça ? Pas besoin d'acheter un disque dur externe donc à 90 ? Sans risque pour le Mac et Lion  ?


----------



## Khronegon (24 Novembre 2011)

Pour essayer ubuntu, le plus simple c'est d'utiliser un Live CD :
http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/mac

Ca lance ubuntu, sans rien installer, directement depuis un CD.

De la même manière, tu peux utiliser un Live USB : c'est la même chose que le Live CD, mais en USB :
http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/live_usb

Tu peux même choisir un mode persistant, c'est à dire que le Live USb retient tes paramètres et changements.

Et toujours rien d'installé sur ton mac. 

Ensuite, si ca te plait, tu pourra réfléchir à l'installation sur le Mac.


----------



## Larme (24 Novembre 2011)

Quelles fonctions ? Quel langage ? Tu sais que tu peux également programmer sous Mac, faire du bash/shell etc. ?


----------



## ntx (24 Novembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> Heu je sais pas non plus sinon que je suis attiré par le fait que c'est programmé en Unix je crois et qu'il doit être facile d'implémenter des fonctions: je suis -ou ai été- développeur dans d'autres langages.


Si c'est juste pour tripoter un peu d'UNIX, Mac OSX suffit 


> Ça ne risque rien au niveau des données du disque dur ça ?


Aucun, une machine virtuelle est un document comme un bête texte ou une feuille de tableur. Elle ne te plait plus, tu l'as met à la poubelle. Par  contre partitionner son DD pour y mettre un 2e OS n'a rien d'anodin et est risqué pour ses données.


> Pas besoin d'acheter un disque dur externe donc à 90 ?


Juste besoin de quelques dizaines de Go sur ton DD.


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Si c'est juste pour tripoter un peu d'UNIX, Mac OSX suffit


Assurément





> Aucun, une machine virtuelle est un document comme un bête texte ou une feuille de tableur. Elle ne te plait plus, tu l'as met à la poubelle. Par  contre partitionner son DD pour y mettre un 2e OS n'a rien d'anodin et est risqué pour ses données.


Juste une précision : installer un logiciel de virtualisation implique installer de nouveaux services et des interfaces réseaux virtuelles. Ce n'est donc pas _complètement_ anodin. Même si, en général, ça marche très bien.


----------



## shub2 (25 Novembre 2011)

> > Aucun, une machine virtuelle est un document comme un bête texte ou une feuille de tableur. Elle ne te plait plus, tu l'as met à la poubelle. Par contre partitionner son DD pour y mettre un 2e OS n'a rien d'anodin et est risqué pour ses données.
> 
> 
> 
> Juste une précision : installer un logiciel de virtualisation implique installer de nouveaux services et des interfaces réseaux virtuelles. Ce n'est donc pas complètement anodin. Même si, en général, ça marche très bien.



Vous pouvez être plus précis ? 
J'ai entendu dire que les applis et logiciels LINUX via *Ubuntu* était en _Open Source_ et c'est un projet auquel il m'intéresse de participer ne serait-ce que pour savoir comment marche réellement un système d'exploitation, et puisqu'on parle d'exploitation, je crois qu'il est utile de préciser que le projet_ Open Source_  au départ fut créé  par des chercheurs américains pour contre-carrer aux USA le monopole de Windows, qui a d'ailleurs été condamné plusieurs fois aux USA en raison de la loi anti-monopole qui existe dans ce pays. Bon j'arrête là: assez parler politique.

En fait je crois que dans un premier temps je vais installer une machine virtuelle avec *Ubuntu* dessus même si ça semble une usine à gaz, rien que pour faire une machine virtuelle !! 

De bons liens à me communiquer sur ce sujet ?


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2011)

Ce n'est pas une usine à gaz et c'est très simple à installer. Pour tout dire, ce n'est même plus rigolo : ça marche tout seul (dans une machine virtuelle, les composants, virtuels eux aussi, sont par défaut absolument _standard_ donc il n'y a pas de problème de pilote).

Si tu veux savoir comment ça marche à l'intérieur, installe le code source du noyau. Mais il contient plusieurs millions de lignes...


----------



## jeanlo123 (28 Décembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je serais curieux et intéressé d'installer Ubuntu comme partition sur mon disque dur. Quelqu'un aurait des liens intéressants pour se familiariser avec ce qu'on peut faire et ne pas faire avec Linux sur Ubuntu ?? Où se le procurer ?
> 
> Merci et bonne journée



Le post date un peu, mais bon.

Si tu veux vraiment t'éclater et apprendre vraiment. Je te conseille de récupérer un vieux mac ou un vieux PC et d'installer dessus Ubuntu.

Pourquoi ? 

1- comme ce sera du vieux matos, tu n'auras pas peur de mettre les mains dedans;
2- sous linux toute les applications (ou presque) sont gratuite, tu peux donc les installer, les désinstaler, idem pour le système d'exploitation. faire des essais...
3- si tu installes ubuntu sur ton ordinateur habituel, forcement tu oseras moins bidouiller.
4- si tu as fait de grosses bêtises, tu fais une réinstalle et hop tu peux recommencer à t'amuser...

Tu peux aussi aller dans un club linux prés de chez toi : http://aful.org/gul
Et bien sur le forum ubuntu : http://ubuntu-fr.org/


----------



## ntx (29 Décembre 2011)

jeanlo123 a dit:


> Je te conseille de récupérer un vieux mac ou un vieux PC et d'installer dessus Ubuntu.


Une machine virtuelle prend moins de place sur le bureau, non ?


----------



## jeanlo123 (29 Décembre 2011)

C'est vrai 
Mais personnellement, peut-être à tort, j'ose moins avec une machine virtuelle. j'ai trop peur de bouziller mon précieux mac !!!
Bonne fête de jour de l'an à toi.


----------



## bompi (29 Décembre 2011)

Je dirais que l'on risque (beaucoup) moins avec le virtuel.


----------



## ntx (30 Décembre 2011)

Effectivement la meilleure manière de perdre ses données est d'aller tripoter les partitions de ton DD pour installer un autre OS. Alors qu'une machine virtuelle est un bête document comme un texte Word. Quand ça ne marche plus, poubelle et tu en refais une autre. Il n'y a aucun risque pour tes autres données.


----------



## bompi (30 Décembre 2011)

Pour compléter ce que dit *ntx*, disons que le seul risque réel est lié à l'installation du logiciel de virtualisation (Parallels Desktop, VMWare Fusion ou Virtual Box) en raison, surtout, des services, extensions et cartes réseaux virtuelles ajoutés.
Pour avoir utilisé les trois depuis un moment, je n'ai pratiquement jamais eu à me plaindre  Et en cas de pépin, la désinstallation remédie aisément au problème.

Bref : c'est simple, ça marche plutôt bien et en cas d'embrouille, ça se résoud rapidement.

Si on compare avec les risques liés au partitionnement, il n'y a pas photo.

Autre point : avec les logiciels de virtualisation, on a des installations de Linux (et d'autres systèmes) nettement facilitées, sans avoir à fourrager dans le noyau et les pilotes ésotériques. C'est assez confort, quoi. En plus, on peut tester plusieurs versions successives des systèmes, dupliquer, supprimer, faire des tests etc.
Avec une installation en dur, c'est une autre ritournelle : on passerait plutôt de Offenbach (guilleret et mélodieux) à du Richard Wagner (lourd, difficile ; en un mot : pénible).


----------



## carreg (22 Janvier 2012)

bonjour ,
c'est drole moi j'ai fait la demarche inverse je viens de ubuntu , je debute sur macbook pro.
les deux systemes sont trés proches car sur la base unix 
je ne suis pas du tout perdu dans les menu , seul le maniement du trackpad et un peu deroutant au debut mais on si fait trés vite .

voici a mon avis les points commun les plus important entre les deux systemes , fiabilité , pas de virus , des logiciels a gogo , et un support tres performant .

les differences , pour ubuntu tout les logiciels gratuits , mais hélas moins performant que ce du mac , une compatibilité pour les nouveaux equipements qui pause souvent probléme .
Par contre ubuntu est trés évolutif une version tous les 6 mois dont une par ans qui est supporté  plus de 5 ans . 
Et surtout ubuntu ne necessite pas beaucoup de puissance , j'ai tourné pendant 10 ans sur le meme pc jusqu'a la derniere version de ubuntu sans probléme , le hic c'est pour le montage vidéo , la HD  avec kdenlive  ou cinélerra ça le fait , mais rien a voir avec imovie et bien sur final cut .
c'est pour cette raison que j'ai migré sur macbook pro , tout est dans le nom . 

c'est sur que sa fait mal au portefeuille mais je ne voulais pas retourner sur pc windob


----------



## melt-cdk (25 Février 2012)

> Par contre ubuntu est trés évolutif une version tous les 6 mois dont une par ans qui est supporté  plus de 5 ans .



Pour info les LTS version sont mis à disposition tous les 2 ans, memo technique : ce sont les numéro de version paire d'avril soit 8.04 / 10.04 / et bientôt 12.04.
Les versions intermédiaire ne sont soutenu que 2ans je crois.



> Et surtout ubuntu ne necessite pas beaucoup de puissance , j'ai tourné pendant 10 ans sur le meme pc



Tout dépend ce qu'on en fait, perso j'utilise pas mal ubuntu et un changement de machine n'est pas du luxe. A près on est d'accord ce n'est pas un seven ou un vista !

Après il y a de soft de montage vidéo : Blender, Kino, and Stopmotion. Mais on retrouvera jamais à mon avis des after effect / premiere / final ...

Pour ce faire une bonne idée de ubuntu tu peux utiliser les live cd en te mettant dans la tête que c'est exécuté depuis un cd!!!

Mais cela reste une bonne distrib pour du desktop pour du serveur ça sera debian.
sinon regarde du coté de http://linuxmint.com/.


ps : ubuntu n'a que 8 ans t'as de l'avance carreg


----------

